# ***Another Big Sale From Osta-gain Bogo Sale***



## maniac0614 (Jan 6, 2013)

*



* *Osta-Gain's**
BOGO SALE*​*
Buy 1 Get 1 Free
Just when you thought sales could get any better!
Buy any from this list and you get 1 free of the same item.

Mk-2866
TB-500 2mg
Mod Grf 1-29
GHRP-6
GHRP-2
Frag 176-191 2mg

In order to receive your free item.
Before checking out,you must add in the comments section:
Forum Name,Username,and Promo Code "BOGO"

For Example:
Ironmag,Osta-gain,BOGO
Make sure to add that in the comment box to receive your Buy 1 Get 1 Free Item

OSTA-GAIN.COM​*
*Research Purposes Only And Not For Human Consumption*









*Customer Service Email: *osta-gain@safe-mail.net​


----------



## maniac0614 (Jan 8, 2013)

Buy 1 GET 1 FREE Sale still going!


----------



## osta-president (Jan 9, 2013)

BUY 2 get 2 FREE, BUY 3 get 3 FREE, BUY 4 get 4 free....


----------



## maniac0614 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Buy 1 get 1 free 
Buy 2 get 2 free
Buy 3 get 3 free
Buy 10 get 10 free

Bogo sale is still going and it will end this weekend so dont miss out!​*


----------



## maniac0614 (Jan 11, 2013)

boom!


----------

